# Honey ale.



## Leanne (Aug 12, 2009)

Just come across this. Thought someone might like to try it. 


· 1 lb. Honeymalt
· 1 lb. Caramel Pils
· 2 tsp. gypsum
· 4 lbs. light dry malt extract
· 3 lbs. Clover honey (32 oz.)
· 4 oz. Cascade hops (5.6% alpha) pellets
· 2 oz. Willamette hops (4.3% alpha) plugs
· 1 packet Wyeast Activator 1056 American Ale yeast
· 3/4 cup dextrose
· 1 oz. Bitter Orange Peal
· 1 tsp. Irish Moss
Step by Step:

Activate yeast. Start sanitizing all equipment. Steep grains for 30 minutes @155°F. Bring water to boil and boil extract, honey, water crystals and 2 oz. Cascade hops in 3 gallons of water for 45 minutes. Add 2 oz. Cascade and 1 oz. bitter orange peal and boil 15 minutes more. Add 2 oz. Willamette hops after heat is cut off. (I put mine in a sanitized grain bag) Cool wort, bring to 5 gallons, and pitch yeast. Follow your typical fermentation procedure/schedule, priming with dextrose (Corn Sugar) before bottling.
OG: 1.074
FG: 1.010
6.6% Alcohol by weight
8.4%Alcohol by Volume
6° SRM
11.2 HBU
42.0 IBU
BU: GU = .75
249 Calories per 12 oz. serving


----------



## smurfe (Aug 12, 2009)

Pretty standard recipe. I make one similar that is all grain. Couple things to point out with this recipe. Don't automatically use Gypsum. You normally only add that if you have very soft water. If you have fairly hard water like many you probably don't need this. Also, if you are expecting a honey flavor in the beer this recipe won't provide it. Adding the honey for the entire boil is only going to raise the fermentability of the wort. You will have a crisp, clean beer if you attain full attenuation with your yeast. Don't think I am knocking the recipe though. It is a pretty decent extract recipe. Just thought I'd throw that out there as many make a honey ale thinking they will get honey flavor. 


Tutorial on brewing water

http://www.howtobrew.com/section3/chapter15-4.html


----------



## Malkore (Aug 13, 2009)

smurfe summed it up well. I will say that 1lb of honey malt will likely lend some honey like aromatics, and I would add the honey minutes before flame out to preserve the aromatics in it.

that will probably impart a very subtle honey flavor since our sense of smell is directly tied to taste/flavor.

and 100% on the gypsum...dependant on your water profile.


----------

